# Strange GSD running at you, what do you do?



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

_This happened to us tonight and I am analyzing my reaction, so I am curious what other people would do._

You are walking through the neighborhood about 3/4 of a mile from home. You have your adult GSD and a 4 month old GSD each on a separate leash. You know the house ahead has two adult working line GSDs because you have seen them out in the yard before. In the past, they barked when you went past, but didn't seem overly aggressive. (In fact, you have thought it would be nice to meet their owners and talk GSD)

As you get close to the house, you see that their people are out in the yard, but a large hedge row blocks all but their head and shoulders. You are about 15 yards away when you realize that they are loading their GSDs into their truck and they are off leash. You stop walking and wait. Your 4 month old sees a little mutt dog in back yard of the house where you are standing. The mutt dog starts barking his head off and your little one looks a little unsure. You look up and see that one of the GSDs has seen you and jumped out the truck window. She is running at you full speed. You have seen this run before, it looks scarily similar to the long bite in SchH.

So what would you do?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

What I would likely do because I wouldn't have time to think through whether it is right or wrong is scoop my 4 month old up to protect it, yell "NO" to the charging dog and hope my other dog can handle things. I'm curious, what did you do?


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

Besides crap my pants? Probably put myself in front of my dog somehow and try to relax and hope their owners call them and they stop when called. What happened??


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

My instinct would be to protect the young one at all costs since my adult would likely recover easier. I would start by putting them both behind me and making myself as "big mama" as possible while hoping the GSD is going after the barking mutt safely behind the fence.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Same thing I did when the Rottweiler came after us when Freyja was 3 months old. Step in front of her, raise my hands in the air and bellow "GET BACK IN YOUR YARD!!!" Fortunately for me the dog ceased its forward progress at my shouting and decided that it better listen. But I was ready to tackle the dog, as evolved as humans are, we're still apes and can do some pretty serious damage if we want to, and quite frankly I was in overly protective mommy mode, I would have taken on a raging bull to protect my pup. I will still do that (now I carry mace for that reason).


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I will wait a little longer to post what I did, but I will tell you that everyone is ok and no one was injured.


----------



## GSD84 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm curious to find out what you did too. Is this a common thing? That when you walk your dog, other ones will attack?


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

Good idea on the mace, I really need to pick some up!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Raise hand, walk toward dog and yell NO. Has worked for me more than once.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would have probably have said loud and crossly, GET YOUR DOG! I would probably move in front of my dogs. 

When the police dog charged me and Dubya, two cops were after the dog and yelling at it, I did NOT run, but I kept moving, with Dubya faced away from the scene. After about 50 feet, I turned in front of Dubya so I could watch them tackle the police dog, and still keep Dubya's head facing away. I kept control of Dubya and they got control of the police dog. 

I think that the important thing is that you do not panic. If the dog's people are out there, they will probably coral it pretty quickly, and while you might get bitten, it will not be a mauling, and you can probably get your dog off unscathed. Two dogs at the same time, is harder, and I find it is no longer worth it to walk two at once. I have to spend the whole time watching two dogs and everything else -- too difficult. Easier to know each dog individually and spend quality time with them individually, in my opinion. But that isn't really worth all that much because, I really do not walk mind all that often.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Grab the puppy and try to get the adult behind me. Tell the oncoming dog "No!" "Stay!" whatever comes to mind which might include many obscenities. Throw anything loose I have in my hands to try to break the dogs concentration. Go home and change my pants.

So what did you do Amy?


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

hmmmm, something like this happened with a loose male and my pup and me. It's always the dog who shows aggression at 10 months or something.

I removed said male and launched his rear about 10 feet into a chain link fence. Owner dumbface.

If I was out walking and did not know the dog, it would get some OC. Simple as that. Did it to a shetland trying to mount my child at the park and the owner was making jokes about it...


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is what I did...

I only had a few seconds to think and what ran through my mind was top priority, protect the puppy and Bison can probably has the best chance at defending himself and I know he is not aggressive and wouldn't instigate a fight. I dropped Bison's leash and took a step back and got in front of Grizzly. Probably would have yelled at her, but there wasn't time. Thankfully Grizzly was so intent on the dog that was barking at us he didn't see any of what was going on. When the female reached Bison, she skidded to a halt and started sniffing Bison in a friendly doggy greeting. The owner was only a few steps behind her and dragged her back to the truck. 

He was terribly embarrassed and very apologetic. I wasn't really upset with them. It could happen to any of us (our dog acting in an unexpected way). Seeing that his girl was not aggressive in a negative way, I don't feel he was irresponsible for having her off leash in his own front yard. I take Bison from house to truck off leash too. He stood in front of one door and his wife in front of the other so we could pass their yard. 

I am feeling really guilty, bad about throwing Bison to the wolves, so to speak. I keep replaying it in my mind, but don't see anything else I could have done.

Selzer, I get what you are saying about walking both at once. I have started walking them together out of time necessity due to a family situation.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Caitydid255 said:


> (now I carry mace for that reason).


You mean doggie pepper spray, right? I may be wrong- but I think I've read on this forum that standard human Mace is *not* affective on dogs. Doggie pepper spray (or whatever it's called) is a much safer and more effective option.

...then again, maybe I just made that up. I sure think I've seen that though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like you handled it just fine. My gut reaction would have been to get the pup behind and command the older dog to sit, but if the dog got attacked after I told it to sit, that would not have been good either. Glad the girl was friendly. Kind of scarey. With puppies, the socialization period is great for good experiences, and horrid for bad experiences.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

man, I wish there were more dogs trained in my neighborhood. Glad it worked out!


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

wildo said:


> You mean doggie pepper spray, right? I may be wrong- but I think I've read on this forum that standard human Mace is *not* affective on dogs. Doggie pepper spray (or whatever it's called) is a much safer and more effective option.
> 
> ...then again, maybe I just made that up. I sure think I've seen that though.


Not mace, OC is what u need. It's not doggie pepper spray, it's simply OC


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks. It was very scary. Glad I didn't have time in advance to think about how scary it was. I had the quick, oh crap, someone is going to get bit moment, and then it was over. We were very lucky.

Neiltus, what is "OC"?


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

Ruthie said:


> Thanks. It was very scary. Glad I didn't have time in advance to think about how scary it was. I had the quick, oh crap, someone is going to get bit moment, and then it was over. We were very lucky.
> 
> Neiltus, what is "OC"?


Pepper spray - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Generally, I prefer Fox Labs Brand (most bite). The gel types also work decent and shoot further.

"Mace" is generally getting harder to find now. It is a derivative of CS (nerve gas). There are brands of pepper spray that contain Mace as well. Fair warning, mace does not work on dogs.

There is also some BS going around concerning wasp spray. Use this on a human and you can have assault charged pretty quick. There can also be federal and state charges for dispensing in a non-listed manner. And, even better, it does not work.

Disclaimer...I don't go around looking for dogs to do this to. I live in a 'borderline' neighborhood in a large city....with alot of the 'I have a mean dog" types.


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

I understand why walking 2 dogs at the same time is not ideal..as it would be hard to control 2 leashes. I also understand why it may need to be done due to time contraints. However, there is a double lead (I may have this wrong)..it attaches to 1 leash, and then seperates into 2, each of which can be latched onto a dog. I used this with my 2 Eng. Bulldogs and I never felt out of control with it. It definitely worked a lot better then when I was using 2 leashes. Am I wrong on this? Just looking for more experienced owners because I could really see myself with 2 GSD at some point and would love to know other's thoughts.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

neiltus said:


> Not mace, OC is what u need. It's not doggie pepper spray, it's simply OC


From your wikipedia link:


> Pepper spray, also known as OC spray (from "Oleoresin Capsicum")


Wow... ok... so pepper spray then... Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think the coupler might be ok. I have one, but with bitches, well, you might want to be able to separate them. So I do not use it. 

I think I would not use it unless both dogs were pretty much trained. I would not want one dog pulling the other or inadvertantly correct a dog that was doing the right thing.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a double lead for my dogs and rarely use it. Nadia tends to try to chase squirrels and I don't want her yanking Z along for the chase. Plus if I feel the need to correct one dog, I don't want the other dog to get the same correction for no reason.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

wildo said:


> From your wikipedia link:
> 
> 
> Wow... ok... so pepper spray then... Thanks for the clarification!


a decent place to buy is 
cheaperthandirt.com

Fair warning: Make 100% sure this is legal in your state and municipality. It is not legal in many state in the Northeast.

As much as I hate it. Eyewash and a ticked off pooch is cheaper than a dogbite.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I had a coupler for Moose and Gator, our first try out, the coupler loop unhooked the leash clasp and the dogs ran in tandem down our side street, across the main road, and onto the city hall front lawn. Luckily one of them got interested in one of the Christmas characters on the lawn and the other tried to go inside the building and they wrapped themselves around the hand railing post on the hall steps. All I could think of the whole time I was chasing them is that they were both going to get hit by a car at the same time. I haven't used it sense.

I have two short leads and walk one on one side and one on the other. Bison is a pretty good walker, so I can focus more on teaching Grizzly. It is not too bad and I like that they are learning to walk together. But, when I have the time, I prefer to walk them separately so I can spend time with each one individually.


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

neiltus said:


> Pepper spray - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> "Mace" is generally getting harder to find now. It is a derivative of CS (nerve gas). There are brands of pepper spray that contain Mace as well. Fair warning, mace does not work on dogs.
> ...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Caitydid255 said:


> Same thing I did when the Rottweiler came after us when Freyja was 3 months old. Step in front of her, raise my hands in the air and bellow "GET BACK IN YOUR YARD!!!" Fortunately for me the dog ceased its forward progress at my shouting and decided that it better listen. But I was ready to tackle the dog, as evolved as humans are, we're still apes and can do some pretty serious damage if we want to, and quite frankly I was in overly protective mommy mode, I would have taken on a raging bull to protect my pup. I will still do that (now I carry mace for that reason).


Sounds very brave! 
Good luck with that "Tackling the Rottie" approach!!!!!!

Better to pull out the 44 Magnum and fire a warning shot!!! Heh! Heh!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Ruthie said:


> Here is what I did...
> 
> I only had a few seconds to think and what ran through my mind was top priority, protect the puppy and Bison can probably has the best chance at defending himself and I know he is not aggressive and wouldn't instigate a fight. I dropped Bison's leash and took a step back and got in front of Grizzly. Probably would have yelled at her, but there wasn't time. Thankfully Grizzly was so intent on the dog that was barking at us he didn't see any of what was going on. When the female reached Bison, she skidded to a halt and started sniffing Bison in a friendly doggy greeting. The owner was only a few steps behind her and dragged her back to the truck.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like you handled it very well! And GREAT that it turned out well!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

honestly had i been in that position with a puppy and adult dog, pup would be snatched up and adult dog would be let loose similar to how you reacted. I figure the older dog has a better chance of protecting themselves if necessary and moving on than a puppy who would absolutely be tramatized. Most loose GSDs i've encountered in the last couple years have either been big softies afraid of of big fierce cat who really isnt that scary or they seem excited to see another german shepherd almost like they're long lost friends.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

OP was lucky that the charging dog was not aggressive. Nobody is quick enough to stop an aggressive 100 pound shepherd. It will go right through you to get to your dog like you aren't even there. Glad it worked out OK for everyone.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

OP,

Do not feel guilty as you did the right thing. I am glad the running dog was friendly and everything is okay.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I had a police dog vector in on me once. I was working (surveyor) and a nearby warehouse alarm went off. I didn't pay it much attention. Then a GSD popped up and came barreling my direction, I put 2 and 2 together really quickly and realized that this particular GSD meant business. I froze, arms down and prayed his handler was nearby.He was, dog stopped about 3 feet from me and watched intently. I avoided eye contact and I could almost feel the dog's urge to shred me if I moved. Once the cop shook my hand the business only dog relaxed visibly and even gave me a curiosity sniff. I came real close to soiling myself, that dog was impressive. I don't remember barking, but who knows....I was fighting some pretty hardcore primate instincts for fight/flight.

The cop asked me how I knew to stand still and be unobtrusive, and I mentioned that it's how I dealt with my GSD when he was a rambunctious teenager. That set off a long and interesting convo about dogs. Since the officer saw that I was a dog nut I got to pet the fella. The focus that animal had for it's handler was crazy, the dog liked me okay and enjoyed the ear rub but ANY movement from the cop wrenched the dogs attention back. It knew it was working and I was just an interesting diversion. That would be the perfect job if it were not for the fact that my beloved dog was in the line of fire as per the job.


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't feel guilty, as said already, your older dog would of stood a better chance offlead anyway if it had been an aggressive dog charging you with no control from it's owner. Also if you'd held the lead it could of sparked an incident with you tangled up in the middle. 
I'm glad for you it wasn't the case


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So glad that the incident had a happy ending. Well have you made new friends with the GSD owners?


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> So glad that the incident had a happy ending. Well have you made new friends with the GSD owners?


I did stop to chat just long enough to exchange names and find out that their dogs are rescues. They pet the boys. Their non-charging dog popped his head out the truck window and Bison jumped up on their truck hood to get a better look. :blush: I apologized profusely. The owner said, "It is just pay back."


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like you did just fine. To me, it's kind of like being a pilot: You know, any landing that you can walk away from.

I've also run into charging dogs while walking Gunnar (when he was a pup) and an older dog. I got in front of Gunnar and tried to keep Ruger behind me. Thankfully, between my yelling and Ruger barking, the dogs stopped and eventually the owner got them controlled.

Good Job.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I would have protected the puppy as it couldn't protect itself. I don't know if I would have thought to drop the leash on the adult dog, although it would have been the correct thing to do, and allowed the adult to to protect itself. I would have been screaming at the charging dog. 

I think the recovery process (physical and mental) would be eaiser on a adult dog who can defend itself, then a puppy who couldn't. 

I know I would have had to go home and change my pants.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Lilie said:


> I would have protected the puppy as it couldn't protect itself. I don't know if I would have thought to drop the leash on the adult dog, although it would have been the correct thing to do, and allowed the adult to to protect itself.


That is exactly what I was thinking, "If the dog jumps him, I want him to be able to defend himself."

I also have a lot of trust in Bison. He has his faults like any dog, but he is a good solid dog and I had no fear that he would attack the rushing dog. We had an adolescent dog escape during SchH training while Bison was in a long down. She came over and jumped on his head and he just looked at me like, " Really? Can you make her stop?"


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

My reaction is like that of many. I would get the puppy and release the adult while making myself look big and yell "STOP" or "NO". 

I am glad you all made it out ok.


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

Ruthie said:


> He was terribly embarrassed and very apologetic. I wasn't really upset with them. It could happen to any of us (our dog acting in an unexpected way). Seeing that his girl was not aggressive in a negative way, I don't feel he was irresponsible for having her off leash in his own front yard. I take Bison from house to truck off leash too. He stood in front of one door and his wife in front of the other so we could pass their yard.


My back yard is not fenced. It's open directly to our parking area and an alley. So I take the dogs out there all the time off leash to go to the bathroom or get in my truck.

Thankfully they are both VERY responsive to me.

Case in point, a situation similar to yours, but from the other side. Awhile back I had Brody (my big guy -- 105 pounds) outside. Brody is toward the edge of the yard, which means about half way between the alley and me (standing on the deck).

A couple comes walking down the alley with their dog. Brody sees the dog and makes a beeline for it (meeting new dogs is the BEST THING IN THE WORLD!!!).

I shout "Brody, get back here!" He literally and immediately skids to a halt, turns and trots back to the deck like it's no big deal, he didn't want to meet that dog anyway.

The couple actually came over to introduce themselves, impressed at how obedient Brody was. I tell them that he's ridiculously friendly, but intimidating because of his size. He proves my point by licking both of them and pouncing around the deck with their dog. Brody's a good boy.

But back to the original topic, I actually had this situation come up a week or so ago -- except it wasn't a GSD and my younger pup isn't quite as young (she's a year now, so a little difficult to scoop up to protect).

The dog was a bulldog / pitbull type. I don't think it actually is a pit, just similar. Anyway, he was running loose in the neighborhood while we're out walking. Sure enough, he sees us and comes running up.

I step between it and Tsura, and Brody takes my cue and steps between the oncoming dog and the both of us.

It doesn't seem aggressive, but you can never be too sure. I always carry a pocket knife with me. I'm hoping I don't have to use it.

Brody stands sideways, tail up, clearly offering a "hello." The dog obliges by sniffing his rear. Then Brody turns slightly and I'm not sure what he "said," but it was clearly along the lines of "that's enough." The other dog took off running like it had some other place to be and was 10 minutes late.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ihad posted a thread a few weeks ago, about this very thing happening to me,,if I had a puppy, I would have done what you did, but most likely I would not have let masi go, because she will tackle a dog charging her, no questions asked.

My incident was with Masi and my 42# aussie, so unfortunately I can't pick either one of them up The dog charging me, came out of a yard where the invisble fence wasn't working, (he's known to do it alot)..I had walked by the house many times, and that dog could stand in his yard going nutso, and my dogs ignore him, but when his feet hit the pavement, all bets are off 

I just started yelling for him to go home, and kept moving with both dogs on leash, while they are going rather nutso on him because he's coming up behind us and circling Well a couple calls to AC and I haven't seen the dog since, I think he's tied up behind their house...So I got me some pepper spray, haven't used it yet, but I won't hesitate.

So glad the charging dog in your case was not aggressive and so glad Bison behaved like a gentleman


----------

